# Geotechnical Engineer salaries



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

hi everyone,

the company have asked us to put a proposal together re salary for hubby.

I know salaries are a tough one as we are all different with diff experience.
hubby has 10 years exp as a Geotechnical engineer and we have no clue how much to ask for....

the company will be sorting out Visas for us.
we are a young British hardworking family, 2 under 3's, i will be home with the girls. We live a normal life here, mortgage, bills, not much left over etc etc

How much should we start negotioating at? And what is the minimum we will be happy to live on?
We are considering Melbourne and Perth at the mo....

Silly question but is Perth windy? hubby has it in his head that it is windy and he hates wind!!?!?!

Thanks everyone.
much appreciated...


----------



## anguschaz (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi International Mum~

I am a geotechnical engineer and considering a move to Australia too. I have been asked to come up with an expected salary but I really have no idea of how much I should be asking. Did you and your husband get any reply at all? And do you know where I can get some more info on Geotech salaries? I have just about 5 years experience~ Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

hello
well can we talk via email? I never remember to log on, please email me at [email address removed at poster request].
Where in the UK did you work? And where in aus are you looking for work? we have been here 3 months now and love it. My husbands company are looknig for people, and i know that lots of his former collegues have come out here. I also know who will work you hard n pay you less....
Email me with some more info please and i will get back to you asap.
good luck
Mayan


----------



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

let me know whan you get this so i can delelte my email add!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

International_mum said:


> let me know whan you get this so i can delelte my email add!


Let me know if I've removed your email address too early. 

Email addresses can be sent through Private Message once both posters are allowed to do that - Anguschaz would need a few more posts. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

all sorted, he emailed me last night and i am helping him.
Thanks
M x


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

hi there,

i am in that Geoscience area as well.
I have no idea how mush salary i should be asking. 

anybody can give some advice?


----------



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

well it depends on experience, are you looking for a job in Aus? Do you have a good command of English to carry out site meetings and write reports?
It varies.
Please send me a PM with more info and I may be able to help.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,

Yes. Looking for a job in Australia. I have a good command of English and working with International Company currently.

I will PM you very soon.



International_mum said:


> well it depends on experience, are you looking for a job in Aus? Do you have a good command of English to carry out site meetings and write reports?
> It varies.
> Please send me a PM with more info and I may be able to help.


----------



## Huchi100 (Sep 12, 2011)

hagen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. Looking for a job in Australia. I have a good command of English and working with International Company currently.
> 
> I will PM you very soon.


Looking for a similar info. I am also a geotechnical engineer with 20 years experience been offered 160K in Brisbane is this reasonable?


----------



## Cambodia7 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

I am in the mining industry in Australia and I can tell you that with 10 years experience you should be asking for at least 170-250K package or more. 20 years would get you 250-300K and more.

The package may include base salary, housing, superannuation, bonus, car etc.

Cheers


----------



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

i think it is ok. we are on less and the 4 of us live ok. Depends how many dependents you have and what your expectations are. Living costs are high here. BUT we love it here and would not go back to the UK for anything now.
Good luck.


----------



## International_mum (Feb 11, 2009)

Mining is different though to normal 9 - 5 jobs, I have been told. No experience of it myself though.


----------

